# Bangs or no bangs? With pictures



## kaylin_marie (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I change my mind every day whether I want to keep letting my bangs grow out or cut them again.  I love having bangs because Ifeel like I have a long face and I don't really like my forhead or my eyebrows and with bangs I can hide that. I feel cute with bangs.  BUT the girl that used to cut them moved so i have to risk going somewhere new and I've had some bad bang jobs in the past which is terrible.  And there are a bit of a pain to keep up with.  Sooo I included some pictures, not the best in the world but I'm just trying to show my hair.  I had a really hard time finding pictures where I wasn't doing something stupid and you could actually see my hair properly, haha.  So pleeease let me know what you girls think, I need to make an appointment soon and I just can't decide on my own.  If you have any other suggestions I'm open.  My hair is actually even longer now, and I'm keeping it long but it needs a little more style.

Straight without bangs, far left





Curly without bangs





Ok so here I am with bangs and layers making a creepy face





And here it is kinda curly with the bangs, I do curly a lot


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm a sucker for bangs - been wearing them for eons.

I think you look great with bangs!

If you do decide to get them, go to a good salon for the initial cut.

You can always maintain them yourself afterwards.

Here's a few utube sites I like when I do my own maintainance:


----------



## GoldenSparrow (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes I'm inclined to agree with Dragonfly.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If you're wanting to try something a bit different you could do wispy bangs.  I think that would look really good too.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish I could do the wispy bangs.  They look great on other people but even though my hair is really thick, the strands themselves are really fine if that makes sense?  So if my bangs aren't cut  super thick they look stringy, and since I have a higher forhead it just looks gross on me. 






Thanks for the videos, they will be super helpful!!  I love Hanh, she's so gorgeous.

Like a lot of people I'm sure I'm most inspired by the beautiful miss Zooey Deschanel's bangs...here's a couple of my inspiration pics.  Let me know whatcha think:

I can't source the pics, they've been saved on my computer for a while.  Hope that's ok.













Katy looks good too


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 15, 2011)

I like you better w.o bangs but thats just me.


----------



## jadamiranda (Feb 15, 2011)

I go with bangs.  You look great and young.


----------



## jewele (Feb 15, 2011)

I kinda like with out bangs. Maybe try a wispy bang so when you don't want bangs you can brush them into the rest of your hair. If that made sense??? Is your hair naturally curly?


----------



## llehsal (Feb 15, 2011)

I prefer without.  I think the bang is a bit too much for your face.  Maybe a side swept one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 16, 2011)

Eh, it's wavy I guess.  It's definately not straight, but not really curly either. If I let it dry naturally it's kinda straighter on top and on the bottom it's pretty wavy.  If I put it up in a bun when it's wet and let it dry that way it gets super curly. 
 



> Originally Posted by *jewele* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda like with out bangs. Maybe try a wispy bang so when you don't want bangs you can brush them into the rest of your hair. If that made sense??? Is your hair naturally curly?


----------



## toki1004 (Feb 20, 2011)

def cute with the bangs w/wavy hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love it


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 20, 2011)

I think bangs/fringe would suit your face shape well and look great on you.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 20, 2011)

Bangs with long wavy &lt;3


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya'll are really helping me make my decision! I keep going back and forth because it took so long for them to grow out last time they got cut wrong.  And I don't like pulling my hair straight back off my face because I'm self concious about my forehead and long face lol.  So if they look bad I don't know what I'll do with them.  But I love having bangs when they look good because I get to hide my 5-head.  Not sure how I want to cut my hair around the bangs either.  Now my hair is super long with the shortest layers below my chin and I love it but I feel like the bangs look better with the shorter choppy layers around them.


----------



## katana (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the way you look with Bangs/Fringe.

You look cute, feminine and a bit younger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like them

I have hair that is past my shoulders and I am brunette atm, my fiance has asked me.....no more like begged me, to cut my hair short to my chin and colour it deep red. I am all for trying out a redhead look, but I am going to get a thick fringe before cutting it too short. I too have thin hair, so side swpet bangs dont really work.

Let us know what you decide on doing.

I am also in the market for a new hairdresser, mine left a few months ago and I had him for years.....I am so sad to lose him, and I hate finding a new one. The last time I was on the look out for a salon, one girl i tried cut my hair with a razor, and it was sooo bad., It looked damaged and just awful. Never again.


----------



## Annelle (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the bangs + curly style the best on you


----------



## richa45 (Mar 2, 2011)

none


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 2, 2011)

Bangs! Definitely bangs! 





xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you look great in the first pic.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2011)

I like bangs on you. I think bangs and curly looks great on you!


----------



## amandag (Mar 6, 2011)

I love your bangs with long curly on you.

Either way - you look great though.


----------



## Minelli (Mar 7, 2011)

The bangs look the best imo. Though, I wonder if you'd look better without half the thickness.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's looking like I'm gonna get some bangs again soon haha.  And yeah in those pics they're a little long and shaggy, I needed a trim!


----------



## GlitterDoll (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you look better with bangs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also your friend on the far right in the top picture is the double of one of my friends! I had to look twice at that picture LOL.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 15, 2011)

It's so weird when that happens!! They say everyone has a doppleganger.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

you look ADORABLE with bangs, I wish I had a face shape like yours for that look!


----------

